# Saw recommendations



## Bushels20 (Sep 15, 2019)

Right now I am running an MS 210c (16 inch bar) which was free to me and lightly used when I received it. I have made due the last few years, but it’s time for an upgrade. 

I’ve looked at a 251 (not going to be enough saw I don’t think...?), and today looked at a Farm Boss 271, 291 and a 391. Am I on the right track? 

I think I’m set on Stihl but also know folks on here run “Huskys” which I have always assumed to be Husqvarna. I am open to the idea but it would take some convincing. 

To give an idea of my needs:

1. My wood is delivered my the dump trailer in 15 foot lengths to the house. 

2. I buck to 16 inches. 

3. Logs can be anywhere from 8-12 inches up to 24 or so. The rare 24s, I am ok with a double cut. I don’t want to spend an extra $400 on a saw to a of the occasional double cut. 

4. I’ve never run a “powerful” saw before so anything is going to be an upgrade but I would really like to increase my efficiency when cutting. I feel like the 210 really lags due to a lack of power.

5. From a budget standpoint, I’m willing to spend the money on a good saw. But also, don’t want to overspend unnecessarily.


----------



## DodgyNomad (Sep 15, 2019)

A husky, Stihl, or echo closer to 60cc is going to be a good option.


----------



## SpaceBus (Sep 15, 2019)

I would be looking really hard at the Husqvarna 550xp or stihl 261 pro saw. A 55cc pro saw won't break the bank or your back. Whatever you do don't get the Husqvarna 460, the 60cc Echo and Stihl equivalents are much lighter. Really it comes down to which dealer you like best and which saw is the lightest that will get the job done. You will be hard pressed to find anything better than 45-55cc pro saw for a power to weight ratio, brand doesn't really matter much.


----------



## Bushels20 (Sep 15, 2019)

SpaceBus said:


> I would be looking really hard at the Husqvarna 550xp or stihl 261 pro saw. A 55cc pro saw won't break the bank or your back. Whatever you do don't get the Husqvarna 460, the 60cc Echo and Stihl equivalents are much lighter. Really it comes down to which dealer you like best and which saw is the lightest that will get the job done. You will be hard pressed to find anything better than 45-55cc pro saw for a power to weight ratio, brand doesn't really matter much.




What makes something a “pro saw”?


----------



## SpaceBus (Sep 15, 2019)

Bushels20 said:


> What makes something a “pro saw”?



Lighter construction generally. Husqvarna puts an XP designation on their pro saws. I think anything 261 and above from a stihl dealer is considered a pro saw by stihl. I don't know anything about echo equipment.

Really it comes down to the Stihl 261 c-m vs the Husqvarna 550xp if I were buying new. My wood processing load is about the same as yours.


----------



## Bushels20 (Sep 15, 2019)

SpaceBus said:


> Lighter construction generally. Husqvarna puts an XP designation on their pro saws. I think anything 261 and above from a stihl dealer is considered a pro saw by stihl. I don't know anything about echo equipment.
> 
> Really it comes down to the Stihl 261 c-m vs the Husqvarna 550xp if I were buying new. My wood processing load is about the same as yours.



I know geography plays a role to a degree in pricing but do you have a sense of pricing on these two units?


----------



## lsucet (Sep 15, 2019)

Best bet is going into the websites and it will take you to them. You will see pricing and specs. Now a days the 261cm is unbearable. 50 cc and 4hp in a pro package and 10.8 pound only. Here it runs in the $700s. I am a husky guy and I still prefer the husky and I have both brands. Stihl is getting the edge for me with its light weight lately.


----------



## Bushels20 (Sep 15, 2019)

lsucet said:


> Best bet is going into the websites and it will take you to them. You will see pricing and specs. Now a days the 261cm is unbearable. 50 cc and 4hp in a pro package and 10.8 pound only. Here it runs in the $700s. I am a husky guy and I still prefer the husky and I have both brands. Stihl is getting the edge for me with its light weight lately.



When you say the 261 is “unbearable” what do you mean? Cost? 

And why do you prefer Husky? Not being condescending. I really want to know. I am just starting my search and want to be thorough.


----------



## lsucet (Sep 15, 2019)

Cost is about your budget and if you feel comfortable with the price. I was talking about the performance and power to weight ratio. It is important in those days that you will be bucking all day long. Stihl is going that route lately with lighter saws compare to husky.
I like the way husky cuts, nice and smooth and no vibration. Stihl is getting way better on that but I feel the husky more smooth in the cut and pleasant. Maybe just me. You can't go wrong with either one. It is your choice. One way or the other you will be pleased.


----------



## xman23 (Sep 15, 2019)

I believe there are some quality differences in the Stihl saws. I don't see it explained on there site. Maybe someone here can shed some light. I have a 260 pro with a 18 inch bar. Its was the perfect size saw for the 2 -3 cords a year I burn.  It's almost 20 years old and runs like it's new. I say buy the best saw you can afford.


----------



## duramaxman05 (Sep 15, 2019)

Dont forget dolmar/makita. They are hard to best for the money. Pro built saws that are quite a bit cheaper than stihl and husqvarna. And I have stihl, husqvarna, jonsered and dolmar


----------



## duramaxman05 (Sep 15, 2019)

Newer Stihl pro saws are 201t, 241, 261, 362, 441, 461, 462, 661, 880.  I have a husqvarna 550xp with 18" bar. Dolmar ps421(complete animal of a saw for its size), jonsered 2172(same a husky 372xp), stihl 031av, and a 1958 homelite zip saw


----------



## SpaceBus (Sep 16, 2019)

I think you could take a 550xp home with a bar and two chains under $700. The MSRP on the saw is $500. Either way, get a saw with auto tune, which puts you again at the 550xp and 261cm


----------



## duramaxman05 (Sep 16, 2019)

Makita 50cc is ea5000 and 56cc is ea5600 if want simple carburetor and a little cheaper. If you could find a new dolmar 5105, awesome 50cc saw. The dolmar 510 is more like a farm and ranch saw. I'm not pushing you towards them, just explore options. Thata what I did. I was always die hard stihl. Now i have one in every flavor


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 16, 2019)

Bushels20 said:


> Right now I am running an MS 210c (16 inch bar) which was free to me and lightly used when I received it. I have made due the last few years, but it’s time for an upgrade.
> 
> I’ve looked at a 251 (not going to be enough saw I don’t think...?), and today looked at a Farm Boss 271, 291 and a 391. Am I on the right track?
> 
> ...


I bought an older 028 Wood Boss (Made in West Germany) for $60.00 bucks and love it but we have some big trees on the property so it's always nice to grab the 660 with a 25 inch bar if needed.

Today I ran the 390 with either the 18 or 20 inch bar, it was perfect for the job I was doing.  90 percent of the time, I can take the 310 and the 390 with me to do the job.

Good luck with your saw purchase.


----------



## TreePointer (Sep 16, 2019)

A pro 50cc saw wearing 16-18" bar and .325 pitch is a good "do everything" saw for firewooders.  It can have a very good power-to-weight ratio.  If you later realize you need more length/power, add a 70+cc saw to make a great firewood processing combination.  Even with a 70cc saw in your stable, you'll likely use the 50cc saw much more often (I do).

A good 60cc saw wearing 20" bar and 3/8 pitch (not 3/8LP) is a compromise between owning both a 50cc + 70cc .   It's heavier and bulkier than a 50cc saw, but it will be faster than the smaller saw with a buried bar and is better at noodling and making stumps.


----------



## Sawset (Sep 17, 2019)

SpaceBus said:


> stihl 261 pro saw


I'm very happy with mine. Lite weight. Enough power for hard woods. 18" bar covers 99% of log sizes - maybe cutting once, then the back side if over 18". 


TreePointer said:


> A pro 50cc saw wearing 16-18" bar and .325 pitch is a good "do everything" saw for firewooders





TreePointer said:


> you'll likely use the 50cc saw much more often (I do).





Bushels20 said:


> I feel like the 210 really lags due to a lack of power


The ms260 will definatly not lag. Zippy and raring to go would be a better description.


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Sep 17, 2019)

Do you have a good dealer near by which will explain/ repair what you buy , that is the key .. he can recommend  a saw , and you can hold it to see how it feels..


----------



## tadmaz (Sep 17, 2019)

+1 for 261CM


----------



## MTASH (Sep 17, 2019)

I run a MS271 with a 20" bar that I received as a gift.  I've never been completely happy with the performance and would rather have a MS291, to gain a bit more power without extra weight.  That is what I would've purchased had it been my decision at the time....

Or step up to one of the pro saws as mentioned previously.


----------



## Zack R (Sep 17, 2019)

My vote is a Husqvarna or Stihl in the 55-70cc range for your needs. The bigger question is how long do you plan to be using the saw? If you see yourself doing this annually for the next 5, 10+ years then it's worth it to get a pro saw that will be more durable and easier to maintain. 

I had a similar upgrade path, from a MS211 homeowner saw (still have it for limbing) to a Husqvarna 365 Special (65cc pro saw). Night and day difference in not only power but also productivity and ease of maintenance. I plan to keep the MS211 since its not really worth anything to sell and it still runs great, however ideally I'd rather have a pro grade 40-50cc saw for limbing (something like a 543xp).


----------



## jerrieric (Sep 17, 2019)

I'm still using a Model 61 husky that I bought 40 years ago.


----------



## Zack R (Sep 17, 2019)

Bushels20 said:


> What makes something a “pro saw”?



Beyond lighter weight a pro saw is built to be used and maintained on a daily basis, so in general its more durable throughout. They are more flexible (adjustable oilers, ability to run different bar lengths, felling spikes, etc..) and in addition are easier to maintain (replaceable  bearings, engines are rebuildable, etc..).

Many homeowner saws are built for limited use, cutting up a tree after a storm and then put away for a year, etc. I wouldn't push someone away from a homeowner saw if it truly met their once in a while needs, however if you are cutting 4+ cords of firewood year after year that's more that many homeowner saws were meant to handle.


----------



## salecker (Sep 17, 2019)

Bushels20 said:


> What makes something a “pro saw”?


T he easiest way to tell is if it is a clam shell crankcase it is a homeowner saw.
 If it is a split crankcase where you can remove the cylinder without splitting the crankcase it is a pro saw.
 So turn the saw upside down if you can see 4 bolt heads that go towards the top of the saw its a clam shell


----------



## BIGChrisNH (Sep 17, 2019)

If I could start over the Stihl MS 261 would be the saw I would buy first.


----------



## SpaceBus (Sep 17, 2019)

I forgot about the 543xp, that looks like an awesome saw for small-medium logs.


----------



## Sawset (Sep 17, 2019)

salecker said:


> T he easiest way to tell is if it is a clam shell crankcase it is a homeowner saw.
> If it is a split crankcase where you can remove the cylinder without splitting the crankcase it is a pro saw.
> So turn the saw upside down if you can see 4 bolt heads that go towards the top of the saw its a clam shell


Could you elaborate on that a bit. Maybe two good photos, one of each, just to get a rough idea of what you are refering to. Most of us don't make a habit of pulling saws apart for fun, at least not what I've seen here.


----------



## aaronk25 (Sep 18, 2019)

I bought a 271 and cut 10 cords with it and traded it for a 261. Same bar 18”, same chains. Seat of the pants feels like it has about 20% more power and is a lot more spirited and lighter feel too. The 271 is fine and probably more practical for the occasional firewood cutter but the 261 is so much fun in comparison. How far do you want to take this hobby? 

The I sent the 261 to mastermind work saws for there work saw mods. Which doesn’t detract from longevity. It came back with 1/3 more power than it left with, and I can’t stop smiling.


The bought a new 462 72cc saw ran 3 tanks though it and thought that’s a hell of a improvement from the 261 but what the heck sent it to mastermind and holy smokes unreal. But what I did realize is that I use the 261 more because it is lighter and just more nimble. 


If you do a 261 and if you do modify it, if you get the occasional large tree and the double cut is just not practical, what I did before I got the 462, is I bought a kit for the 261 to quick change it to a 28” bar. ( rim spocket, bar and chain). With the extra ponies it will pull a longer bar, not great but not be either! 





__





						iCloud
					

Sign in to iCloud to access your photos, videos, documents, notes, contacts, and more. Use your Apple ID or create a new account to start using Apple services.




					share.icloud.com
				







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zack R (Sep 18, 2019)

aaronk25 said:


> I bought a 271 and cut 10 cords with it and traded it for a 261. Same bar 18”, same chains. Seat of the pants feels like it has about 20% more power and is a lot more spirited and lighter feel too. The 271 is fine and probably more practical for the occasional firewood cutter but the 261 is so much fun in comparison. How far do you want to take this hobby?
> 
> The I sent the 261 to mastermind work saws for there work saw mods. Which doesn’t detract from longevity. It came back with 1/3 more power than it left with, and I can’t stop smiling.
> 
> ...



Who is this mastermind? I'd consider sending my 365 Special to someone for modding.


----------



## aaronk25 (Sep 18, 2019)

Zack R said:


> Who is this mastermind? I'd consider sending my 365 Special to someone for modding.



http://mastermindsaws.com. Also google YouTube. 

.....here is the 462 when it came back from mastermind. He does probably hundreds of saws a year, no race saws just work saw mods. It takes quite a while to get it back, but he is one of the best. There is many other good modders too....... Chain saws are fun. 





__





						iCloud
					

Sign in to iCloud to access your photos, videos, documents, notes, contacts, and more. Use your Apple ID or create a new account to start using Apple services.




					share.icloud.com
				






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lsucet (Sep 18, 2019)

aaronk25 said:


> I bought a 271 and cut 10 cords with it and traded it for a 261. Same bar 18”, same chains. Seat of the pants feels like it has about 20% more power and is a lot more spirited and lighter feel too. The 271 is fine and probably more practical for the occasional firewood cutter but the 261 is so much fun in comparison. How far do you want to take this hobby?
> 
> The I sent the 261 to mastermind work saws for there work saw mods. Which doesn’t detract from longevity. It came back with 1/3 more power than it left with, and I can’t stop smiling.
> 
> ...


Have both of those here too. 261 and 462. The light weight of those saws are incredible. I always end with the 261


----------



## SpaceBus (Sep 18, 2019)

I just got my saw hot rodded, but haven't gotten to use it yet.


----------



## SpaceBus (Sep 18, 2019)

I can post a video from the builder of my saw if the OP wants to see.


----------



## showrguy (Sep 18, 2019)

aaronk25 said:


> http://mastermindsaws.com. Also google YouTube.
> 
> .....here is the 462 when it came back from mastermind. He does probably hundreds of saws a year, no race saws just work saw mods. It takes quite a while to get it back, but he is one of the best. There is many other good modders too....... Chain saws are fun.
> 
> ...


Randy builds a hell of a worksaw, I have several....


----------



## JimBear (Sep 18, 2019)

SpaceBus said:


> I just got my saw hot rodded, but haven't gotten to use it yet.


Well I can’t like that post. Lol


----------



## SpaceBus (Sep 18, 2019)

JimBear said:


> Well I can’t like that post. Lol


I cut a few cookies today while tuning it!


----------



## ABMax24 (Sep 18, 2019)

I just bought a 550xp mkII and like it alot, light lots of power.

My dad runs a 455 Rancher and has cut 4-5cords a year for the last 10 years and has only replaced the chain, it's a gas and go saw.
He also used to run a 35cc McCullough that was used for about 15 years before the rancher, it probably has cut 60 cords of wood and still runs.

Longevity seems to be as much in maintenance as brand and build quality, a well maintained saw lasts a long time.

I guess you need to decide whether you want a tool or a toy, a 455 is a tool, its heavier has a little less power but is very affordable and gets the job done. A 550xp is a like a toy it gets the work done with a smile on your face.


----------



## sprawlnstall (Oct 3, 2019)

I bought a Husky 562xp this year and was impressed.  I own a stihl 251 but it would not be fair to compare it to the husky.  The 562 xp is a pro saw and cost 3x as much.  I will say the auto tune in the husky is nice (as long as it continues to always work) and the aluminum handle is a big improvement over the plastic stihl handle.  I may be wrong but husqvarna claims their saws cut 30% faster than a stihl.  I own both and like both but prefer the husky.  may not be a fair opinion because I don't own a pro stihl saw.


----------



## sprawlnstall (Oct 3, 2019)

Stihl suggests only cutting a few cords of wood a year with their occasional use/ low end saws.  A pro Saw can be run a lot harder.


----------



## lsucet (Oct 3, 2019)

My 462 cm and my 576xp are, I can say, a match. Still like more the husky and how smooth is in the cut. Using more the Stihl cause is a lighter weight between both. But the 261 cm is my favorite now a days.


----------



## stovepipemike2 (Oct 4, 2019)

If given a choice my money would go with Echo ,not that I know anything special,   It is just that every single thing I have ever owned with that name on it has worked remarkably well for me. Had to say it.


----------



## AlbergSteve (Oct 4, 2019)

Saw this recall on HealthCanada's website...





__





						Makita Canada Inc. recalls Makita and Dolmar Chainsaws - Canada.ca
					






					healthycanadians.gc.ca


----------



## Sppako3 (Oct 4, 2019)

Echo 501P is what I would go with. About $450 from the dealer. I got mine on Echo Dealer Days for 15% off this Spring so under $400 with the discount. Its 50cc, will run a 18 or 20" bar no problem and it is super light. I never use my 620p anymore since I got this one unless I am cutting something over 18" generally, which is crazy cause I love the power that the 620p offers. Echo makes great products and they are significantly cheaper than the Stihl equivalents. Not saying there is anything wrong with the Stihl stuff at all, its just more expensive.


----------



## blades (Oct 4, 2019)

StilhI'm a Dolmar fan ( makes me the odd person out) But I do have a 33or cc Echo and at the extreme other end a Stilh 084 ( only because I have never been able to latch on to a Dolmar in that cc range.


----------



## tadmaz (Oct 4, 2019)

Sppako3 said:


> Echo 501P is what I would go with. About $450 from the dealer. I got mine on Echo Dealer Days for 15% off this Spring so under $400 with the discount. Its 50cc, will run a 18 or 20" bar no problem and it is super light. I never use my 620p anymore since I got this one unless I am cutting something over 18" generally, which is crazy cause I love the power that the 620p offers. Echo makes great products and they are significantly cheaper than the Stihl equivalents. Not saying there is anything wrong with the Stihl stuff at all, its just more expensive.


I almost got one of these.  Very comparable to the MS261.  I got approval to get a pro saw and wanted to use it the next day.  Only place that was open at 7pm on a Friday evening was an Ace Hardware and they don't sell Echo


----------



## Sppako3 (Oct 4, 2019)

tadmaz said:


> I almost got one of these.  Very comparable to the MS261.  I got approval to get a pro saw and wanted to use it the next day.  Only place that was open at 7pm on a Friday evening was an Ace Hardware and they don't sell Echo


Haha, I know the feeling. I’m a bit impulsive like that too.


----------



## Medic21 (Oct 4, 2019)

Love my 362c-m and the 461.  They will do anything firewood related you would ever come across.  I run an 18 on the 362 and a 28 on the 461.


----------



## pursang (Oct 15, 2019)

The Stihl MS260 is worth looking for I just picked one up with a new piston and cylinder, 20" bar and has had regular servicing at a Stihl dealer for $ 300. I'm more than happy it's a wicked little saw. I'll post some info that convinced to me to go for the MS260.


----------



## SpaceBus (Oct 15, 2019)

pursang said:


> The Stihl MS260 is worth looking for I just picked one up with a new piston and cylinder, 20" bar and has had regular servicing at a Stihl dealer for $ 300. I'm more than happy it's a wicked little saw. I'll post some info that convinced to me to go for the MS260.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I take it your a pure blood stihl type guy?


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Oct 15, 2019)

I have a MS260 as well.. However It's in Canada @ my summer home..so it's not used so much , works great when I use it..@ Home I have a husky 350 it does what I want it to do...My 240 has had a ruff life ( Wife ran it over) Now I have a small eco to replace the 240 ( was my fathers , he's 87 )  .... all small and manageable saws.. My dream saw 272XP ….


----------



## mustash29 (Oct 15, 2019)

I ran the crap out of a 32cc 14" McCulloch 3200 series for about 10 + years until I killed it.  Good small saw.  I still miss it and wish to resurrect it for the lightweight jobs.

I suffered through a few years of "big box store stupidity" running a Craftsman / Remington Pro 55 cc 18".  Big mistake and huge waste of money.

My MS 271 / 16" is a dream to operate.  I only feed it Stihl canned fuel.  It's a little big for the smaller jobs and a little small for the bigger jobs. 

I added a MS 391 / 20" to my arsenal almost a year ago.  Due to laziness and other life events, I have not even cut any wood with it yet.  It should do just fine for my larger projects, which include 20 huge dead oaks thanks to caterpillar damage.

In a perfect world, if I had to do over again, I would have the 391 and something smaller and lighter than the 271 for the smaller jobs.

Not sure if this is true or not, but I always had the impression that the Huskys rev a bit higher in the 13 -15 K range as opposed to the 11 K range of the Stihl's.  That may have something to do with the Husky reputation of cutting faster and smoother. 

You can't hit a golf ball in my county without it landing in the parking lot of a respectable Stihl dealer's parking lot so that is why I went with Stihl.


----------



## pursang (Oct 15, 2019)

SpaceBus said:


> I take it your a pure blood stihl type guy?


The MS260 is my first real chainsaw and after owning it for awhile I would probably lean toward Stihl, but my loyalty is more with well designed reliable machines with a good long term reputation, my MS260 is 23 years old and you can still buy the same saw today, that says a lot !


----------



## ChrisRoss (Oct 16, 2019)

My vote goes to  261CM

By the way, for those who have never used any chainsaw before, should learn a few things before buying any chainsaw.


----------



## SpaceBus (Oct 16, 2019)

pursang said:


> The MS260 is my first real chainsaw and after owning it for awhile I would probably lean toward Stihl, but my loyalty is more with well designed reliable machines with a good long term reputation, my MS260 is 23 years old and you can still buy the same saw today, that says a lot !


I was making a bit of a joke about your username. It makes me wonder if you are Canadian, a car guy, or both.

I have stihl and husky products. From what I've learned from years of using products from both is: I'd rather have a stihl for small stuff like trimmers, pole saws, top handle saws, etc Husqvarna seems to make a better "big" equipment like the 390/395xp and mowers.


----------



## pursang (Oct 16, 2019)

SpaceBus said:


> I was making a bit of a joke about your username. It makes me wonder if you are Canadian, a car guy, or both.
> 
> Yeah I see what you mean now I just discovered the Pur Sang type 35 Bugatti replicas, those are nice, I'm definitely a car guy eh, lol, but the Pursang in my username is the two wheeled type, the Spanish Bultaco Pursang motocross bike. I'll post a pic and then try to control my off topic shenanigans.


----------



## ColdNorCal (Oct 17, 2019)

Oh boy, reminds me of the CZ 250 and pie plate races in the So Cal desert.


----------



## SCOTT S. (Oct 18, 2019)

If I was buying today it would be a Stihl 462 it’s expensive but very lightweight and powerful. If you can swing it financially I guarantee you will not be disappointed.


----------



## lsucet (Oct 18, 2019)

SCOTT S. said:


> If I was buying today it would be a Stihl 462 it’s expensive but very lightweight and powerful. If you can swing it financially I guarantee you will not be disappointed.


When I still be a husky guy, I am not disappoint at all with the 462 CM. As you mentioned, lightweight is the key.


----------

